# I'm new here...



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi there,

I am half way through my first IVF cycle. Had little response to injections, but Menagon dose increased stepwise. Pleased to find out there were four follicles on scan yesterday. Sat at home trying to make them grow today. I know the chances are low - but we are keeping our fingers crossed. Next scan tomorrow. I know we just have to wait, but it is so hard.

Just wanted to make contact with other people who might understand just a little bit.

Kitykat


----------



## SuzyQ74 (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi Kitykat

You've certainly found the right place for support and understanding.

I haven't got to your stage just yet but I wanted to wish you loads of luck with your tx and send you lots of      and  

Stay Positive and welcome to FF, this place is amazing  

Best wishes,
Sue
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Kitykat 

i am in the middle of d/r with synarel and have my baseline scan next Tuesday, so hopefully i can start stimming  

heres a follie dance for you to help those follies grow           

hope all goes well tomorrow, let us know how you get on, what hospital are you at?

Tracey


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

, Welcome to FF

Hope your scan goes well tomorrow. 

Sandraxx


----------



## leann (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Kitykat,

Just wanted to say   for tomorrow.  Hope your dreams come true.



Leann xx


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for the support - I love the follie dance Tracey!! Just starting to figure out how the little icons work.  I'm being treated at Wessex in Southampton. Fingers crossed for the scan.  

LOL
Kitykat


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi KityKat 

hope scan goes ok, let us know how are you get on    

 

Tracey


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi again,

Four follicles have increased in size, but not ripe yet. One more little one has appeared as well. More stimming over w/e and then another scan on Monday. I'm so tired - don't know if it is the drugs or the worrying. My best friend is coming to stay for the w/e with her boyfriend, so hopefully they will kepp my mind off things a bit. Must keep nesting though - eggs need to grow.

Thanks for the support and lots of   to everyone who replied.

LOL
Kitykat


----------



## leann (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Kitykat,

Glad to hear your follies are on the increase .  Good luck with your next scan on Monday and remember to relax over the weekend, the worry alone no doubt will be enough to be making you feel tired .  So take it easy, I'm sure your best friend will do all the running around for you this weekend. Put your feet up and be pampered .

Lots of   and        

Leann xx


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks Leann,

I have already had a nap today! So unlike me to be this sleepy.  

LOL
Kitykat


----------



## leann (Sep 14, 2006)

Kitykat,

It's a great excuse to just be lazy and have everyone running around for you    

Your body must need a bit of a rest, poor sod your going through a lot.  Just relax and enjoy   

    

Leann xxx


----------



## leann (Sep 14, 2006)

Blowing you some bubbles it might help wake you up a bit lol xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi kitykat and welcome to the site 

A massive good luck with the IVF and hope u get that long awaited BFP.

Kate xx​


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

Dear Kate,

Thanks for the good luck note. I had three eggs harvested from four follicles today. Just keeping our fingers crossed for the news from the embryologist tomorrow.

Kitykat
XX


----------



## leann (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Kitykat,

I got my fingers crossed for you too honey.       

Leann xx


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

Good news,

Three eggs from four follies. Three embryos. Two good ones were snuggled in this morning. DH looked so sad when they told us the third was not good enough to be a  . So fingers crossed for the  .

LOL
Kitykat


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi KityKat

I know what you mean we had 2 put back yesterday but the other 2 weren't suitable for  .

I get the feeling this is going to be the longest   of my life.  What day do you test??

Sending you lots of    

Linda xxxx


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

Dear Linda,

Friday the 13th!!!! is testing day.  Trust our luck for it to be that day. I guess you will test on the 12th? I fell better in myself now I have stopped the drugs, but the clinic told me to take it easy, but i am bored of sitting on the sofa. I know if I go for a walk and then get a BFN I will blame myself, so I am sitting here trying to be good.

LOL
Kitykat


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi KityKat

I have decided to do 3-4 days complete bedrest (read this in Zita West's Book).  DH is doing a fab job, his cooking skills has improved no end........

Friday 13th will be a good day, my cousin's baby is due that day.  I thought that I would be testing on the 12th but they have told me it will be Tuesday 10th..... guess they know what they are doing.

Would they take the dates as being 2 weeks from EC?

Boredom has started to set in but have watched 3 girly films today.....

Take care

Linda xxxx


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Linda,

My clinic take it as two weeks from E/T and told us not to test sooner as may get false negative. They have given us what looks like a fairly standard clear blue urine test kit. It is interesting reading on here as each clinic seems to advise slightly differently about all sorts of things. 

Good luck

Kitykat XXX


----------

